# Sunny in Peace



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi! Well my first cockatiel, Sunny that died was buried in my backyard and I made her a gravestone. I miss her so much! She was so cute!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Awwwww, Sunny was so cute. Thanks for sharing.  She will always be alive in your heart. May you always remember her exactly as what her name suggested---sunny and happy. Take care.:flowers:


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

She is so cute! She knows you took good care of her and you'll always remember that sweet little creature  It looks like she had a loving, caring owner


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Morla those were beautiful pictures of Sunny.She will always remember how much you loved her and how you took good care of her.Sunny will be reunited with you again someday in heaven and meet you at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Such a beautiful tribute <3


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Sunny was a beautiful tiel and clearly well loved.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aw cute pics


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

The grave stone looks nice, It shows just how much you loved her We all know what a awesome birdy Mom you were to her.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw! Thanks! I just wonder if I woud of brought her to the vet if she might have had a chance.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Rest peacefully little one  
What a beautiful tribute


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Simbah.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

morla said:


> Aw! Thanks! I just wonder if I woud of brought her to the vet if she might have had a chance.


Dear Morla, please don't feel guilty in any way. Otherwise you'll drive yourself nuts with all the "I should have done this, I could have done that", etc.  The truth is we human beings always like to think back on the past and say "now I know I should have done this or that" and we always think the outcome would be better than the present reality, but we actually don't. If we really had done what we "should have" done, how can we possibly know for sure that the outcome would be better than what it actually is? If you had brought Sunny to the vet, she might have "had a chance" as you said, or she might still have died, or she might have lived a few days more or a few days less. You'd never know. But that is not important now. I believe that some things in life are fated, and we can only try our best and try to learn from our mistakes, but in the end we still don't have control over the outcomes. At some point we just have to leave it to God, or to the Universe, or whatever you want to call it, and just let things go and let things be.  And things will always be okay in the end---Now you have Daisy to love and keep you company! 

Don't mean to preach a sermon, please forgive me , just that I believe you are relatively young of age, which means I'm probably old enough to be your mother :blush: so I just couldn't help passing on some motherly advice which took me years to learn. :lol:


----------



## AiSell (Jan 22, 2008)

Lovely pics! sunny is gorgeous


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Annie said:


> Dear Morla, please don't feel guilty in any way. Otherwise you'll drive yourself nuts with all the "I should have done this, I could have done that", etc.  The truth is we human beings always like to think back on the past and say "now I know I should have done this or that" and we always think the outcome would be better than the present reality, but we actually don't. If we really had done what we "should have" done, how can we possibly know for sure that the outcome would be better than what it actually is? If you had brought Sunny to the vet, she might have "had a chance" as you said, or she might still have died, or she might have lived a few days more or a few days less. You'd never know. But that is not important now. I believe that some things in life are fated, and we can only try our best and try to learn from our mistakes, but in the end we still don't have control over the outcomes. At some point we just have to leave it to God, or to the Universe, or whatever you want to call it, and just let things go and let things be.  And things will always be okay in the end---Now you have Daisy to love and keep you company!
> 
> Don't mean to preach a sermon, please forgive me , just that I believe you are relatively young of age, which means I'm probably old enough to be your mother :blush: so I just couldn't help passing on some motherly advice which took me years to learn. :lol:


Thanks Annie! Your right, dont know if things would of been better so I just shouldn't worry about it. Thats in the past and now this is the future.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

I agree with Annie. Although, I know it's hard not to play the what if game. The fact is, you did all you could for at the time and that's what you need to hold onto. Taking her to the vet might have extended her life a bit...or not. She was clearly well loved and you have done right by her.
I still occasionally ask myself what if over my Calypso...what if I had taken her in the night before instead of morning, what if I didn't at all? If I took her in sooner, it wouldn't have helped...she declined so rapidly. If I didn't take her in, she would've passed in my hands and not a strangers...but it doesn't help me...it only adds further heartache  Try to focus on what you did do...and the life you gave her


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks mishkaroni.


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow she was a beauty. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks, it happened in August.


----------

